# New Voomers and the 811.



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have just learned, and see it myself on my personal 811, that some 811 users may experience issues with locking the new Voom channels, in my case (Rush, Guy TV, and HD News.) Engineering is working on the issue. 

Also, I was told that current subs were not supposed to get these channels for another week.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Engineering is aware of the issue. is it a 811 issue or a transmission issue only to an 811?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, Jason.  "_some_ 811 users" -- Wonder what this means... 

Great! Even _more_ work for our E* 811 techs.  :lol:


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The Voom channels are working fine on my 811. No problems so far.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

normang said:


> Engineering is aware of the issue. is it a 811 issue or a transmission issue only to an 811?


From the description given to me,sounds like a software thing. I was told that P288 will correct. I will find out for sure Monday. How accurate these ATSR statements are when they are swamped by us demanding Voom channels ahead of time and when they themselves don't have all the info yet? That's the real question here. I'll be calling E* in the morning.


----------



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

Am getting all the channels on my 811 @ 284, but the check switch screen has the channels coming from E* bird and not R1, also it has the channels on even transponders.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

WJ,
The check switch screen will not show the R1 transponders until such time as Dish does a software upgrade. Which most likely wont happen until after they get the licenses to use them from the FCC.


----------



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah you are correct. I was talking it over with Tony and that's the exact the same thing he said. I guess it doesn't matter what 6-1-1 says. I can enjoy the channels, that's what counts.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Dang it! It sucks to be an early adopter! I have the same issues no picture for HDNWS, Monster TV, MJSTC, GuyTV, etc. Looks like it revolves around TP 2 and 4. I have 287 so guess I'll wait until 288 comes out. Not too worried though, I do assume we will get some type of credit on our bills for this? :sure: I really don't want another movie coupon! Thanks Jason for the info.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Charlie's answer to everything "Here's a free pay-per-view."


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, so far the Voom stuff is no worse than any of them - all the HDs lock up once in a while. I am still on 284.


da Doug


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

'sigh' :nono2: 

This is what we are talking about.


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

No problem on my 811 or 921 for that matter.
I wonder if everybody with the problem has the same kind of switch?
They installed a DishPro Plus 44 and dish pro LNB's as part of adding a 61.5 dish today.
Yaesumofo


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm still on 284 and the only problem I've seen with the Voom channels (other than some incorrect EPG info) is an overscan of about 3/4" along the bottom on some channels.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yaesumofo said:


> No problem on my 811 or 921 for that matter.
> I wonder if everybody with the problem has the same kind of switch?
> They installed a DishPro Plus 44 and dish pro LNB's as part of adding a 61.5 dish today.
> Yaesumofo


That's not the issue. I am under the impression it has to do with the way the box looks at the NIT (Network Information Table). Seeing that the 811 will not be able to report back R1 TP's until the firmware's NIT is updated with P288 I don't understand why some are having the issue and some are not. I have heard from more having issues at this point however.

I don't think this issue is related to not having a DPP44. As that is what I am using. I have also tried a DP34 for grins.


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

Hello Jason,
I was wondering if you can find out when I can get the 10 new channels here in Southern California. I called on monday to find out why I couldn't find the new channels listed and was told that it cost extra. OK, I told the tech that was fine, please give me the new channels. After many minutes trying various things to get these channels, the tech told me that I couldn't receive them because they weren't yet available on any satellites I was able to access. Thanks for keeping us updated on what is going on inside!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DCWillia said:


> Hello Jason,
> I was wondering if you can find out when I can get the 10 new channels here in Southern California. I called on monday to find out why I couldn't find the new channels listed and was told that it cost extra. OK, I told the tech that was fine, please give me the new channels. After many minutes trying various things to get these channels, the tech told me that I couldn't receive them because they weren't yet available on any satellites I was able to access. Thanks for keeping us updated on what is going on inside!


DC, if your geographics allow you might be able to hit the 61.5 west bird, but that is going to be diffcult for you in the LA area. The reason you cannot receive the channels is because they are on a seperate wing sateliite for the time being. No annoucements have been made as to when and if west coasters can expect these channels to be uplinked to your wing which is 148 west. I think June will be interesting.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

(Just a little interjection, here. Sorry, Jason!  )

Welcome, DCWillia! :welcome_s



Now, :backtotop


----------



## Deacon Earp (Mar 14, 2005)

Fellows sorry for the confusion dn has annnounced the addition of voom and we have nothing to add to your hd package yet


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

Just a line to say thanks Jason, and to Laverne; It is nice to get warm fuzzies. I WILL adopt you! Have a nice day. I will be keeping in touch!


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

When I had the VOOM channels added, I could not get lock. The channel would appear for a tenth of a second and go to the lost signal screen. The HD demo channel had no problems.

Re-aiming the dish to get about 20 percent more signal fixed the problem. I do have 287 and now get a 102 signal on xponder 6.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It was issues between NIT and tp kevels at uplink. Most should see the issues reside now. I had well over 110 on my 61.5. Peak levels in this case were not the cause of the problem.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got my new dish installed today and 20 minutes later had all of the Voom channels and CBS HD. So far, no problems . . .


----------



## juce (Mar 31, 2005)

How can two different 811 boxes running the same software versions have different results, one getting the channels and not the other.

If it was software issue, it would be everyone. If it was a transmission issue it would be everyone with a weak signal.

I lean towards the second.

What has been the word on this lately, the first few posts stated that this should be fixed by now, and some that there needs to be 2.88 to fix this. How long a wait for 2.88? ANyone know the release status?

Dish keeps telling me its my setup, but I can only pickup the even low transponders and not the odd ones. Not the case with the higher number transponders.

I am in PR so I get only borderline CON-US signals, but 61.5 is always around 65 on the transponders that do work...

Is there light at the end of this tunnel???


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am on the west coast and they added the 61.5 dish on Thursday last week and I have not had any problems with any of the Voom channels on my 811 or my 921 box


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> I am on the west coast and they added the 61.5 dish on Thursday last week and I have not had any problems with any of the Voom channels on my 811 or my 921 box


Wow! What altitude are you at? Are you high in the mountains? Glad you could hit the bird, gives some hope to the others on your side of the country.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Jason,

I get 90-95 signal strength on 61.5 from southern california near Los Angelos(Westminster to be more specific) and I am only about 150 ft elevation (very near sea level). It is possible to get 61.5 on the west coast with little effort for some of us lucky people. Dish was even niceenough to turn on CBS-E HD since my dish that was on 148 is now at 61.5  

Jon


To anyone on the westcoast who wants 61.5 ---Just try it before you assume you can't get it. It might show, it might not. At least try to get it!


----------



## drjlo (Apr 14, 2004)

j5races said:


> Jason,
> 
> I get 90-95 signal strength on 61.5 from southern california near Los Angelos(Westminster to be more specific) and I am only about 150 ft elevation (very near sea level). It is possible to get 61.5 on the west coast with little effort for some of us lucky people. Dish was even niceenough to turn on CBS-E HD since my dish that was on 148 is now at 61.5
> 
> ...


So you paid them the $99 install fee? I'm not too far from you, but I really don't want a third dish. I guess I'll just wait until DISH comes to their senses and move VOOM channels to 148 one of these days.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a dish pro 500 dual lnb pointing at 119 and 110 with a dp34 multi switch for 3 receivers (one 811 and two 311's).

I also have a starband dish for internet capable of using dish lnb's to point at 119 and 110.

Is it possible to use the starband dish w/dish lnbs pointing at 119 and 110 and my dish pro 500 dish pointing at 61.5 for voom - all connected through my dp34 switch (has one unused sat input port currently)?

TIA


----------



## hansen_john (Mar 12, 2004)

I have an 811 with the new Voom Channels. I notice on the Rave Channel (the concert channel) that the audio is interrupted for just a second on a fairly regular basis. The audio signal is fine in all the other HD channels including the other Voom channels. Is anyone else experiencing this problem with the 811/Rave Channel?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

hansen_john said:


> I have an 811 with the new Voom Channels. I notice on the Rave Channel (the concert channel) that the audio is interrupted for just a second on a fairly regular basis. The audio signal is fine in all the other HD channels including the other Voom channels. Is anyone else experiencing this problem with the 811/Rave Channel?


 Rave audio is a known issue. And from the reports I am seeing previous Voom customers were already experiencing the issue.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Rave audio is a known issue. And from the reports I am seeing previous Voom customers were already experiencing the issue.


Really annoying when you have the surround sound cranked....

G.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Just wanted to get clarification on something. I thought I had read in another thread that if you are adding Voom (61.5) to an existing Dish 500, you could not use another Dish 500 dish, but instead it had to be an 18" dish.. I have a Dish 500 with Dish Pro LNB and am having Voom added right now. The installer that is here now said I must have mis-understood because he has never heard of that and is not even aware of any Dish other than the Dish 500 & is therefore adding another Dish 500 dish w/single LNB for 61.5 w/ a DP21 switch. Did I mis-understand what I had read? FYI: I only have (1) receiver which is an 811.

Ken


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

The installer is correct. You probably were confused by statements made saying that you could not use your current Dish 500 (pointing at 110/119) to get 61.5. Obviously a totally different direction and also a different situation.
The 500 might be even a little better for picking up 61.5 since it is slightly bigger but I'm not positive about this.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Grandude said:


> The installer is correct. You probably were confused by statements made saying that you could not use your current Dish 500 (pointing at 110/119) to get 61.5. Obviously a totally different direction and also a different situation.
> The 500 might be even a little better for picking up 61.5 since it is slightly bigger but I'm not positive about this.


Well, you're absolutely correct! He just left, did the install as I stated above and Voom channels look great...

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope I'm not going off topic here. All the the Voom channels looked good right after the installer finished, I did notice something on the Monster channel and that was the audio was breaking up pretty bad (static, etc). It wasn't doing it on any of the other channels; is it possible the problem was coming from the source or is this also a known issue regarding audio & the Monster channel?

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I hope I'm not going off topic here. All the the Voom channels looked good right after the installer finished, I did notice something on the Monster channel and that was the audio was breaking up pretty bad (static, etc). It wasn't doing it on any of the other channels; is it possible the problem was coming from the source or is this also a known issue regarding audio & the Monster channel?
> 
> Ken


There has been some known issues with the voom channels. But in all the cases I see the breakup's are on Rave. I would ask you to check your TP level but you cannot until the next software update on the 811.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

OK. I bit the bullet and signed up for the 10 Voom channels. Looks pretty good at first glance, but my good 'ol 811 with P287 does something strange that I can duplicate EVERY time. In fact, I cannot get around this and I am looking for any suggestions:

If I try to save ANY of the 10 Voom channels to a new or existing Favorites list, the 811 immediately locks up & reboots (every time) as soon as I hit SAVE. When it comes back up, none of the Voom channels appear in the Favorites List.

....It's always something.


----------

